# What Happens When Suppressors Are No Longer NFA Items?



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The Hearing Protection Act (HPA) that is making it's way through Congress certainly interests me. I believe that I am not the only interested party. I have no suppressors to date, but would certainly look to buy a couple once they are taken off the NFA.

https://www.gunsamerica.com/blog/happens-suppressors-no-longer-nfa/?utm_source=email&utm_medium=20161209_FridayDigest_99&utm_campaign=/blog/happens-suppressors-no-longer-nfa/


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Ideally it will be like purchasing any other firearm accessory. Easy and hassle free.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I am already hoping that silencer build kits will become a reality.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

I think the key to passing this bill is stakeholder education - I borrow that term from my industry, but education is a big thing. Right now you ask most people about Suppressors and they assume it is a _silencer_ it totally eliminates sounds, it is the tools of secret agents/assassins and that crime will go way up because of it. Educating people that..
1) Suppressors DO NOT totally eliminate sound
2) Suppressed weapons (typically, obviously custom loaded subsonic ammo, etc change dynamics) are still in the 120+ dB range

Then go over benefits, obviously getting buy-in by base-lining this Bill for the benefit of hunting will be hard - yeah not scaring off Bambi or preserving hearing may be a good thing, but solely that will be hard.

I think it will be great for the industry, of course that is also if the R&D/Approval process gets streamlined - it is hard enough to get your FFL 7/SOT 2, and getting schematics approved by the ATF, securing raw materials, etc is a huge undertaking - if there was a way to help streamline this R&D process, or even just approvals, and eliminating the oversight and hand-holding from the ATF will help a lot...and that will resonate across liabilities as well, wonder how much Bowers, SilencerCo, etc are paying for liability insurance, and same thing for manufactures and suppliers of raw materials to build these things.

I do not expect costs to go down for a little bit, probably the prices will rise due to the fact that there will be a huge demand increase, and I think people with sizable investments will be upset about it...so we will see.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

I wont be purchasing more, as I have more than enough, but I think more folks will spend the extra money to enjoy shooting quieter. It would be nice to be able to allow others to use my suppressed guns, which now would be a federal crime to do so.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

They are banned here, and will remain so.

Police here in many cities have gunshot locating systems, they are not going to let them fall away.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> They are banned here, and will remain so.
> 
> Police here in many cities have gunshot locating systems, they are not going to let them fall away.


When did you stop following the Constitution?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

RedLion said:


> When did you stop following the Constitution?


What have I got to do with this???

They tried to allow them here this year, to my knowledge nothing happened here.

Even the police were not allowed them until 9-11.

They also had to amend the law so that the FBI could possess them here also.

I don't think there is any constitutional provision for them, falls under states laws.

This is a real blue state with much restrictive laws, a POS AG and state government.

We can own machineguns of which I have many.

There is no route to obtaining one legally, ATF papers would have to be signed off on just like the MG's by local LE head.

They cannot sign off on it, so what do you suggest,

that I go in my shop and make one and then announce to the world my support for quieter weapons?

Several times in the past, ATF had tried to entrap me by trying to get me to make them one.

The joke was that they said a friend of mine claimed I made him one, that would not work because I never made anyone one.

The big cities here are trying to become like Chicago, total gun ban within city limits, you think the will allow silencers????

The BLM types and the **** gangs here are getting worse, turning those cities into shooting galleries, I worry more about further restriction, not less.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

RedLion said:


> I am already hoping that silencer build kits will become a reality.


Youtube is your friend



RedLion said:


> The Hearing Protection Act (HPA) that is making it's way through Congress certainly interests me. I believe that I am not the only interested party. I have no suppressors to date, but would certainly look to buy a couple once they are taken off the NFA.
> 
> https://www.gunsamerica.com/blog/happens-suppressors-no-longer-nfa/?utm_source=email&utm_medium=20161209_FridayDigest_99&utm_campaign=/blog/happens-suppressors-no-longer-nfa/


What will Happen?
More of us will own one....


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> They are banned here, and will remain so..


Same here. I just don't see the Democratik People's Republik of Hellinois removing them from the banned list.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

We will all have to endure the media campaign on how bad this would be. Remember the negative reporting for conceal carry. All the gun fights in the streets just like the OK corral, road rage, etc. 

I would like to have a couple. But refuse to play the paper work game at this point. I went through all their crap to get my FFL, finger prints, background checks etc. But that's not good enough for a stupid suppressor. Have to do it all again which is fricken stupid IMHO. Once you pass the check it should be good. I'll wait. My range is protected so I'll just keep making noise.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> What have I got to do with this???
> 
> They tried to allow them here this year, to my knowledge nothing happened here.
> 
> ...


I was being playfully sarcastic, but failed. I was trying to infer that the Constitution clearly says "shall not be infringed" so you can ignore whatever laws you wish to ignore. Again, I failed.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> They are banned here, and will remain so.
> 
> Police here in many cities have gunshot locating systems, they are not going to let them fall away.


We have those gun shot locating device in Baltimore also, spent lots of money on it and it has not located one single shooter yet.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

6811 said:


> We have those gun shot locating device in Baltimore also, spent lots of money on it and it has not located one single shooter yet.


Nor has it here either, kind of hard when it is a running gun battle.

Last summer there was one between two cars in the middle of the afternoon, going through a city square, three guys and a driver

firing at another three, over 50 rounds fired, about 50 witnesses who saw nothing and no arrests.

Just a request for a bigger budget and more cops and less guns in the peoples hands.

Takes about 10 Min's for a cruiser to get to a GS location, find nothing, not even shell cases.

The crime has a direct proportion to the Ethnic diversity the city/state has allowed to infect itself.

Now with the explosion of muzslimes invaders in the city, they are setting themselves up for a big problem.

We have a Saudi financed musk that preaches jihad and the go to it, need I say more.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I will SBR/.300 BK my stripped lower and put a can on it. That sir, is what will happen.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> Nor has it here either, kind of hard when it is a running gun battle.
> 
> Last summer there was one between two cars in the middle of the afternoon, going through a city square, three guys and a driver
> 
> ...


Well said sir....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

RedLion said:


> I was being playfully sarcastic, but failed. I was trying to infer that the Constitution clearly says "shall not be infringed" so you can ignore whatever laws you wish to ignore. Again, I failed.


Sorry, today was a day that did not allow me to see the offset in you statement.

I had to take my daughter to the doctors, leaving 30 seconds after hitting the post button, running late,

and having a 18 year old pet cat die just prior to reading your post, left me a little despondent and out of sorts.

I did work on the development of the OPSINC silencer with the owner for the M-21 and M-25 sniper rifles back in the 1990's.

Back in the 1950's I had a Winchester mod 1906, 22 rifle that had a Hiram Maxim silencer,

the only one I have ever seen with an offset bore, clocked down so you could use the iron sights without interference..

I was 15 at the time, was given to me by an old Swedish gunsmith I helped out in his shop.

No clue did I have, that it was illegal, used it to shoot rats in the cellar and in the dump.

Back then 22LR was 50 cents a box, used my paper money and allowance to buy them.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Sorry, today was a day that did not allow me to see the offset in you statement.
> 
> I had to take my daughter to the doctors, leaving 30 seconds after hitting the post button, running late,
> 
> ...


No worries my friend.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

I think there should be a push to eliminate SBR/SBS/AOW as well

Some lawmakers may push against it due to the revenue loss from tax stamps (which are controlled by the IRS not the ATF)...wonder if executive action or the House Finance Committee can eliminate it (NFA) outright?

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

It is sad and disgusting that suppressors have been part of the big government regulatory Bull Shat machine. 

Note to Congress; De-regulate them immediately after Jan 20, 2017 and sign the bill into law Mr President Trump


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Given that European countries with strict gun control laws allow citizens to purchase suppressors and use them without any restriction is one of several key reasons to support suppressors being taken off of the NFA list.


----------

